# goldy rose smoky



## gogo7227 (Mar 19, 2006)

all the coulor from ben nay


----------



## poppy z (Mar 19, 2006)

I love your work, as always!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 19, 2006)

ooo i loooooooove this thank u so much


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 19, 2006)

I personally think this is sloppy...badly caked makeup in unflattering colours.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 20, 2006)

This Is Soo Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 20, 2006)

i think it's kind of sloppy, too...and idk if i'm a fan of the purple lip liner paired with the lipcolor you used...


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 21, 2006)

in her defense i am indian and arab and indian makeup tends to be very heavy just to achieve a dramatic difference since our focal point tends to be the eyes

this picture looks very similar to something a indian/arab actress would wear in a dancing scene in a movie or for a wedding

i think the picture quality is really bad which makes it look more cakey than it is


----------



## kimmy (Mar 21, 2006)

*nods in accordance with pushpa's comments*

i really like this look, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty! i gotta try these eyes someday! thanks for the tutorial


----------



## leg1gal (Mar 21, 2006)

i agree with pushpa, its not something you wear everyday


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

While you may not all appreciate the outcome, we can surely appreciate the effort, no?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_While you may not all appreciate the outcome, we can surely appreciate the effort, no?_

 
well said


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the eyes.. really cool colors... but the lips I'm not a big fan of. I will also agree that the picture quality is poor and might add on the cakeyness. But woah for dramatic colorful eyes. 

And I think gogo is the professional make up artist?


----------



## dave1986 (Mar 22, 2006)

i think that it is amazing .. i have seen a lot of makeup in my day and i work with it a lot and that is very neet... i think that saying it is sloppy is being to crytical.. and kinda rude.. i may not have been a menber here long but i have seen it to be such a friendly place and comments should be encouraging !!!  and maybe if you dont like something.. keep it to yourself..

lets keep this a postitive place !!! its such a great place for that reason


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I think with postiveness thought sometimes you want constructive critisicm?  Maybe people here are gaging this user on being a professional make up artist.. because I believe that's what she's led us to believe? Regardless - her technique for colors/blending/detail is amazing.


----------



## bebs (Mar 22, 2006)

I think its really pretty and would want to try it 

what colors were used for making it?


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 23, 2006)

I think the eyes look fabulous.  I'm not a huge fan of the lips.  In reference to it being sloppy, and although I myself am not indian, I agree with pushpa's comment.


----------



## lover* (Mar 25, 2006)

aww, i wish the picture quality was better. =[

this isnt something i would ever wear, but it is deffinatly a look i would WOW at! 

great technique and color scheme <3


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

i think its kinda cool. the color choice is nice for the eyes. i'd just blend a bit more.


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

I love this, not as something to go out in, but definitely for a photoshoot.  Loves.


----------



## pale blue (Mar 31, 2006)

out of curiosity, are these taken from tv? they look like video stills kinda...


----------



## blackrose050 (Apr 2, 2006)

These DO look like TV stills.

But wherever these pics come from, I love the makeup.  This look is really not for everyday wear AT ALL, but it's gorgeous!  The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 26, 2006)

whats ben nay? the MUA or a MU Line?


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe it's "Ben Nye": http://www.bennye.com/


----------



## jennystalin (Apr 27, 2006)

i think it's a great look. love the colors. i don't know what they're talking about it being ugly.

great job.


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 14, 2006)

I like the eye make up, but to be honest, I don't really like the lip....


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2006)

i like the eye make up too..but i don't really like the lip colour...sorry


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 30, 2006)

gogo she maybe didn`t understand that this part
of forum for personal work ... so she had posted this pics which they r 
from my Gulf webside forum ... as kind of tutorial
and we know all that every person have diffrent test .....

there r alot of wonderful pics but this one i didn`t really like it!
coz its alittle bit havye ... 
but in my country they put this looks and another just as pushpa said
in a wedding day ...... 


and this another look to show u all
that there r  really alot of amazing pic .... and they not my own work for sure!
but it is from professional makeup artest well-non just to give u
some idea about Arabian makeup in spical days (wedding - partty .....)
and sorry for my bad spilling skills! :


----------

